# PowerRack F430 Bodycraft



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just bought 1 of these for £400 sheets, anyone else using 1, really good reviews etc,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Saw the Keys version year ago and almost bought one as my first rack but felt it was a bit low for me to do standing overhead presses but with hindsight I could have put wooden blocks underneath it to raise it.

I like the quick release pin system that these racks offer.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Its funny you should say that as I am actually using it just now to do seated mill press. yes blocks would work, excellent rack cant fault it. Its a heavy bit of kit though, once up on blocks it would need to stay there. 2 man job to lift up onto blocks I think.

EDIT>> standing press is possible as hooks on outside of cage, but no spotter use then.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Its funny you should say that as I am actually using it just now to do seated mill press. yes blocks would work, excellent rack cant fault it. Its a heavy bit of kit though, once up on blocks it would need to stay there. 2 man job to lift up onto blocks I think.
> 
> EDIT>> standing press is possible as hooks on outside of cage, but no spotter use then.


Just tilt the back forwards and kick the blocks under then do the front ones. I just use 2.5" x 2.5" x 2" blocks.

Never had one split although mine are hardwood.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


>


start your lift from the top of the movement.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I normally do but could not due to position of hooks and my bench was hitting the wall, I have ordered some inner hooks for the other legs to make this possible, managed to lift from the spot rails, does lifting from top or bottom matter? Cheers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> I normally do but could not due to position of hooks and my bench was hitting the wall, I have ordered some inner hooks for the other legs to make this possible, managed to lift from the spot rails, does lifting from top or bottom matter? Cheers.


not really, it'll probably give you more explosive power out of the hole but you'll most likely be doing fewer reps.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes agreed, only applicable on the first rep though so not too fussed, as for the rack its just brilliant, glad I got this 1.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Update:> For anyone thinking of getting one of these Racks ive found a nice cheat as such.

This Rack offers a dip station possibility but you have to buy the dip handles separate at £30, there is x2 1 inch holes in each spotter rail to allow for the dip handles to be slotted into, BUT you can save some cash by using your dumbbell handles as seen here, I had to add some foam for comfort and black tape to secure but they work perfect, they are also 1 inch diameter.  I simply slot them in and tighten up the collar as normal.


----------

